# [Pathfinder] Scotley's Kingmaker OOC



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay, here's the nifty new and improved OOC thread. Please make all future posts here. I'm going to keep the existing Rogue's Gallery unless anyone feels we need a new one. 

As I said in the other thread I'm going to be traveling for a quick trip the rest of the week. I'll check back in with everyone on Friday night. Please post up here to let me know you found the new threads and you are interested in continuing. 

Here are some useful links.

IC Thread

RG

Previous IC Thread

Previous Recruiting and OOC Thread


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 12, 2013)

I am here. I, of course, will continue until the bitter end of this campaign, hehehe... Besides, I really like my character.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 12, 2013)

Got my favorites updated and ready to go!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2013)

Here.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2013)

To my long suffering players. I have not abandoned you. Real life has just been unusually busy of late. Between work kicking my ass and getting the family adjusted to the back to school season my free time has evaporated. I should be able to get back on track this weekend. I am sorry for the delays.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 23, 2013)

Just glad to hear you are still around. Worst thing is when DMs just up and... disappear. I have had that happen more than once, :\ .


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah I hate the vanishing DM trick. If I don't show up here eventually, check the obits.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2013)

Oof...don't say that, man.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2013)

No worries. I'm rested, caught up and ready to post. Expect an update shortly.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2013)

I am taking the family on a little vacation this week so I won't be posting much if at all until next weekend. Sorry for the delay. Liam's foe is still standing after his attack if that helps you choose and action Shayuri.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah! Almost missed that! Thanks


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2013)

The holiday season is upon us. I expect to post regularly for the coming week, but I'll be taking a much needed rest the week of the 29th and I don't expect to post at all until the first weekend of the new year. I have had a nasty head cold and didn't feel much like posting the last week or so. I am much recovered and eager to post if ya'll are going to be available this week. If not we can call a halt until the new year.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Yeah I hate the vanishing DM trick. If I don't show up here eventually, _* check the obits*_.




yeah, that ain't funny, man. hey, is this game recruiting?


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 20, 2013)

We could probably use someone who has some kind of healing magic, unless we want to keep the game super duper gritty, hehehe... There is a druid character who was abandoned and is related to two of the other PCs and who there is a good opportunity to reintroduce right now, but then again the same opportunity exists for nearly any new character: we just got back to "base" and new faces await us.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> We could probably use someone who has some kind of healing magic, unless we want to keep the game super duper gritty, hehehe... There is a druid character who was abandoned and is related to two of the other PCs and who there is a good opportunity to reintroduce right now, but then again the same opportunity exists for nearly any new character: we just got back to "base" and new faces await us.




An abandond druid who is related to some party members? Sounds doable. Well lets see what Scottley says?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> An abandond druid who is related to some party members? Sounds doable. Well lets see what Scottley says?




Works for me. You are always welcome in my games. You like the Druid? You can rewrite to make it more to your tastes if you wish.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Works for me. You are always welcome in my games. You like the Druid? You can rewrite to make it more to your tastes if you wish.




I haven't looked yet. I will look today.

Am I seeing this right? You took over Mazzoli's Kingmaker game? I have played some Kingmaker.

Ok, I have copy/pasted his character and wil be looking over it. If I make any changes, perhaps the druid had a twin brother that has just found 'B' to be missing, or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok, thoughts to put before you guys . . . . . I see he was entertaining the idea of a summoner as well as a druid. I am not going that route. so these druid archetypes have caught my eyes and wanted you guys to give your thoughts:

Mooncaller
Reincarnated druid
bear shaman
lion shamen: Mountain lion


there will be other changes most likely, but they should be minor as the character is level 1.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I haven't looked yet. I will look today.
> 
> Am I seeing this right? You took over Mazzoli's Kingmaker game? I have played some Kingmaker.
> 
> Ok, I have copy/pasted his character and wil be looking over it. If I make any changes, perhaps the druid had a twin brother that has just found 'B' to be missing, or something.




I took over DMing after Mazzoli bailed on the players. I'm good with plugging in a brother or really no more action than the Druid saw we can just hand wave the changes and assume that your version is the character present all along. For whatever reason you were delayed and didn't make the recent assault on the bandit camp. Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm fine with it, yep


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 23, 2013)

Whatever is good.

...Do you think we will have set some kind of record here for substitutions,  ?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm good with that!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> Whatever is good.
> 
> ...Do you think we will have set some kind of record here for substitutions,  ?




I've run a four year long game here with fewer subs. Must be a record.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2013)

Alrighty then DeWar that's your cue. Feel free to join the action at Oleg's trading post. There is a wounded warrior in need of healing out there...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

I will tomorrow with my other computer. I think this one has a virus. I keep getting re-directs and other stuff.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2013)

DeWar you're gonna have to make the trek down to Memphis some time and let me bash that machine of yours with my rod of computer curing. One of the many hats I wear
is IT guy. I've gotten pretty good at setting up machines so that even the most determined of our staff can't manage to infect the company machines despite the fact that some of them work overnight shift and spend several hours trying to load up games, free movies and music all while posting to various social networks all night long.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

Scotley said:


> DeWar you're gonna have to make the trek down to Memphis some time and let me bash that machine of yours with my rod of computer curing. One of the many hats I wear
> is IT guy. I've gotten pretty good at setting up machines so that even the most determined of our staff can't manage to infect the company machines despite the fact that some of them work overnight shift and spend several hours trying to load up games, free movies and music all while posting to various social networks all night long.




It all happened when I did a download of what was supposed to be an upgrade of firefox, I think.

I can rent a car from enterprise. I did a few days ago and will be on this thurs. fri and sat. I can make a reservation at your convenience.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> It all happened when I did a download of what was supposed to be an upgrade of firefox, I think.
> 
> I can rent a car from enterprise. I did a few days ago and will be on this thurs. fri and sat. I can make a reservation at your convenience.




I am flying out to Disneyworld this weekend. I'll be happy to schedule once we get back and get settled. We are taking my 9 year-old for the first time. Of course he came down with the flu on Christmas Eve despite getting inoculated. We are treating and hoping for the best. If only sick kids were as easy for me to fix as virus infected computers. 

In the mean time I highly recommend visiting www.ninite.com and downloading the most current version of Firefox. While you are there you should also click on any other software you are using. It will automatically download the latest version of any that need updating. I particularly recommend making sure Java, quicktime and anything by Adobe is up to date. These are the most popular vectors for viruses to get into your system patching them regularly is a good idea. You should fully patch your OS as well. You should also pick up malewarebytes anti-maleware while you are there. It is good at getting rid of stubborn infections. http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ has some good infection specific removal advice as well. That should get you started. When you get down this way I'll show you how to use a private DNS which blocks some of the crap that's out there and hook you up with some other good protections and tools.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2013)

I am trying to restore to a previous setting. I hope I make it work right. I was thinking of partitioning, but I don't know if I have room in my Tara-byte sized hard drive. (humorui maximui.I have nothing but room!)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am trying to restore to a previous setting. I hope I make it work right. I was thinking of partitioning, but I don't know if I have room in my Tara-byte sized hard drive. (humorui maximui.I have nothing but room!)




A Tara-byte huh? Well if memory serves Margaret Mitchell described Tara as being over a 1000 acres so I would say that's plenty of room for plantationing um partitioning...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2013)

That's just shy over 1.5 square miles at 640 acres per square mile. 1 9/16 i think


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2014)

You know, as I read the latest post by Scottley, I got to thinking about some bird that wakes up at 2:45 AM every morning. I am going to kill that bird and put it on a rotisserie!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> You know, as I read the latest post by Scottley, I got to thinking about some bird that wakes up at 2:45 AM every morning. I am going to kill that bird and put it on a rotisserie!




Good plan, go with a spicy dry rub and pair with a fruity pinot noir.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

If anyone is interested and old friend and I are starting another game, another Pathfinder adventure path, but a bit higher level: 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ighteous-mid-level-game&p=6301222#post6301222


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2014)

Bwah!

I'd love to. I've been really excited and interested in this for a long time now.

The trick is that I'm already in a game of it. But it's very slow moving, and I'm not sure if it's going to make it.

So...I kind of want to join this one too...but I will totally understand if you're not comfortable with me being in two games of the same module at the same time. I admit, it's a weird thing to do.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Bwah!
> 
> I'd love to. I've been really excited and interested in this for a long time now.
> 
> ...




We are starting with the second module 'Sword of Valor'. We expect to make everyone aware of the events of the first module, so if you don't mind spoilers, you are most welcome. If I'm in error and you are in fact in the second part already, I don't really have a problem with that either. Having gamed with you for some time now I trust you to separate player knowledge from character knowledge.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2014)

Hooray! 

Things are finally settling down a bit, and I'm finding my posting rhythm again. This pleases me. The Mythic rules are mightily intriguing as an alternative to the old 3.5e epic rules, and I've been wanting to give them a spin for ages now.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Things are finally settling down a bit, and I'm finding my posting rhythm again. This pleases me. The Mythic rules are mightily intriguing as an alternative to the old 3.5e epic rules, and I've been wanting to give them a spin for ages now.




Yeah, we've wanted to tackle this one ever since the Mythic tie in was announced.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2014)

Scotley, would you be okay with me either rebuilding or replacing Kyria? This wouldn't be a complete and utter change that violates all causality. She wouldn't suddenly retroactively become a wizard or anything.

The reason I ask this is twofold. First, the concept of Kyria was tied in rather closely to Prince Liam as he was originally concieved, before the old version of the game collapsed. Liam is back under new management, and his new concept makes Kyria's old concept less...viable. She was originally designed as a kind of frustrated minor noblewoman from a struggling vassal house who'd sent her to be Liam's servant as a ploy to try to get close to the Prince and gain some standing and honor that way. The running gag was that she was a much more competent leader than Liam, but always had to work 'through' him because he had all the social standing, but she had the talent. 

I want to stress that I'm totally and 100% good with Liam and how he's being played. This way's actually much better for the purposes of the game and group in the long term. 

Second is just that Kyria was something like the second or third pathfinder character I've made, and the first rogue, and I didn't know what I was doing.  Plus, I was trying to build her to be a kind of dual social/assassin type rogue, to suit the original concept, and...that lack of focus hurts her a bit.

I don't know exactly what changes I want to make yet, because it's only very recently I decided to make this pitch. It wouldn't change her overall 'place' in the group as defined so far. In fact, my goal with this is to reinforce the Kyria that has emerged in play...to 'resynchronize' the character sheet with the gameplay, so they're not in conflict anymore.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Scotley, would you be okay with me either rebuilding or replacing Kyria? This wouldn't be a complete and utter change that violates all causality. She wouldn't suddenly retroactively become a wizard or anything.
> 
> The reason I ask this is twofold. First, the concept of Kyria was tied in rather closely to Prince Liam as he was originally concieved, before the old version of the game collapsed. Liam is back under new management, and his new concept makes Kyria's old concept less...viable. She was originally designed as a kind of frustrated minor noblewoman from a struggling vassal house who'd sent her to be Liam's servant as a ploy to try to get close to the Prince and gain some standing and honor that way. The running gag was that she was a much more competent leader than Liam, but always had to work 'through' him because he had all the social standing, but she had the talent.
> 
> ...




I'm good with it. I'd much rather you play the character you want to play. I was thinking it was about time to level up as well. Likely soon after the current bit with the Mites.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2014)

Just a heads up to all. I hate to do this just as combat is heating up, but I'm taking a little trip to Disney tomorrow and I'll be out of touch until the end of next week.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks. What I'm looking at right now, and I'll do summore thinking, is:

Change Intelligence to 12 and Strength to 12. This is just shifting one point-buy point from Int to Str.

Replace Combat Expertise with Weapon Finesse. No idea why I did it the other way. I probably still assumed that Pathfinder Weapon Finesse required BAB+1, like 3.5e. But it doesn't. So...there we are. 

Replace the trait that interacts with Combat Expertise with some other trait. Not sure what yet...I'm thinking about Kyria's background and why she's a rogue in the first place. It is a little odd for anyone of noble birth, and I may scrap that element of her backstory. 

Anyway, not huge changes, but ones which will help me out quite a bit.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Thanks. What I'm looking at right now, and I'll do summore thinking, is:
> 
> Change Intelligence to 12 and Strength to 12. This is just shifting one point-buy point from Int to Str.
> 
> ...




Sounds good. Weapon finesse is amazing. I was building a 3.5 rogue recently and at the last minute the DM was talked into switching to pathfinder. The difference in power level between the 3.5 rogue sans weapon finesse and the Pathfinder version with it, traits and a few other bits of Pathfinder goodness was really striking.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2014)

One plus of PFRPG over 3.5  over the long haul is the feat progression: 1 per 2 levels vs 1 per 3. Tha wpn finesse is one very large pluss.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay, here's the rebuilt sheet, with the changes I discussed. I added a quick background summary as well, and will finish adding appearance info and fleshing out her gear asap. My leveling plan is basically to get 2nd level rogue, then get a couple of ranger levels.

Kyria Estanes
Human Rogue 1

Appearance: 

[sblock=Background]Kyria is the illegitimate daughter of Lord Guyton Estanes, a man with the unenviable reputation of having poisoned the fortunes of a once great House and sent it spiraling into insignificance. She spent her early life eking out an existence in the slums, before finding out who her father was. Though the guards wouldn't let her into the keep, she managed to slip in regardless and in presenting herself to the Lord, found that he'd never known about her. His wife had carefully and firmly ensured that he never found out.

Though custom and politics demanded otherwise, discovering he had a daughter breathed life back into the despairing hulk that had been Guyton Estanes. Of course, seeing the effect Kyria had on him only made Lady Estanes more determined to be rid of her. She succeeded with a quiet arrangement that saw Kyria shipped off to the Prince's household to wait on the heir as a servant...though it was made clear to her that her real task was to reign him in and keep him from being too big an embarrassment. Simultaneously, her stepmother and father both stressed how vital it was to the House that she comport herself well and stay with the Prince no matter what. One day he would succeed, after all, and he would remember who his friends were.

Unfortunately for all their ambitions, the Prince proved to be enough of a liability that he was finally set off to some remote plot of land to claim it in the name of the Crown. In theory a prestigious assignment, but in reality it was just a ploy to remove him and everyone around him from public view, and to ensure nothing he did would ever matter in the larger picture.[/sblock]

Str 12 2
Dex 18 10 +2
Con 12 2
Int 12 2
Wis 12 2
Cha 12 2

BAB 0
HP 9
Init +5

AC 16 (10 + 4 dex + 2 armor)
Fort +1
Ref +6
Will +1

Race
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill
Favored Class: Ranger

Class
Trapfinding
Sneak attack 1d6

Traits
Ambush Training (+1 Init, +1 dmg with surprise)
Bastard (+1 Sense Motive, it's a class skill)

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
B Weapon Finesse

Skills 10
Acrobatics (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)
Bluff (Cha) +5 (1 + 1 cha + 3 class)
Disable Device (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)
Disguise (Cha) +5 (1 + 1 cha + 3 class)
Knowledge (local) (Int) +5 (1 + 1 int + 3 class)
Perception (Wis) +5 (1 + 1 wis + 3 class)
Perform (Cha) +5 (1 + 1 wis + 3 class)
Sense Motive (Wis) +6 (1 + 1 wis + 3 class + 1 trait)
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)
Stealth (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)

Equipment
Casg: 77gp

Weapons
Shortbow, +4, 1d6, 50', 20x2, 2lbs, 30gp
- Arrows (10), 1lb, 1gp
Rapier, +4, 1d6+1, 18-20x2, 2lbs, 20gp
Dagger, +4, 1d4+1, 19-20x2, 1lb, 2gp

Armor
Leather, +2 AC, 0 ACP, 6 maxdex, 15lbs, 10gp

Gear


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> My leveling plan is basically to get 2nd level rogue, then get a couple of ranger levels.



 If we live to see 4th level you will see why this is so funny to me,  .


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2014)

Hahaha, are you planning to take rogue levels?

Well, I could go other ways, I s'pose. Ranger just kind of made sense in my head, what with all the traipsing around in the wild we're doing. I might go into shadowdancing later though...

Or if I want some magic, I could dip a little into Archaeologist Bard. Charisma isn't great, but it's enough for a little spellcasting...


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2014)

No need for you to alter your plans because of mine. Some convergence is not necessarily a bad thing for _role_-playing anyway. Besides, as this is PbP, we are truly talking years down the road anyway. And if we are still playing these characters ten to fifteen years (the back half of the adventure path) down the road they will probably be pretty different despite some similar levels.

Edit: And look at our ability scores: our characters are going to play differently no matter their class levels.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2014)

Kyria version 2.0 looks good to me. We should be leveling up soon as well, assuming you survive.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. Two weeks blew by before I knew it. Lots going on for me just now. Things should start to settle down in about a month. Gonna try to get a post up today.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay gang. Finally got a post up. I took two vacations back to back. First to the beach with the family and then a slightly extended gaming weekend with friends from high school (we started gaming together in about 1986 or '87. I rarely get to run face to face games and it was a real treat to get to play with these guys again. I'm feeling re-energized and ready to do some gaming here. We also ate and drank way too much and slept very little for one long weekend, so I was a little slow to get back into a routine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2014)

The lake house?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> The lake house?




Yes, LakeCon2014! Was quite the good time. Already thinking about next year.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2014)

**Sigh** missed it again.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> **Sigh** missed it again.




You did miss out. The liquor was all top shelf--Kah Tequila, Four Roses Reserve Bourbon, Kraken rum, Hendricks Gin and much more, the food was amazing--huge rib eye steaks and a special side dish I made, pumpkin spice pancakes and three pounds of bacon for breakfast as well as brown butter sea salt rice crispy treats and assorted other goodies and I received high praise for the gaming--old school dungeon crawl the Dark Tower from Judges guild updated to Pathfinder.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2014)

Scotley said:


> You did miss out. The liquor was all top shelf--Kah Tequila, Four Roses Reserve Bourbon, Kraken rum, Hendricks Gin and much more, the food was amazing--huge rib eye steaks and a special side dish I made, pumpkin spice pancakes and three pounds of bacon for breakfast as well as brown butter sea salt rice crispy treats and assorted other goodies and I received high praise for the gaming--old school dungeon crawl the Dark Tower from Judges guild updated to Pathfinder.




I would have brought my single malt Dewar's Scotch and my case of Tennessee ale


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay, at long last an update. I hope to get a couple of posts a week up through the rest of the year and then get back to 3-5 posts a week in Jan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2014)

Its ok, we all know you have been usy. I refrained from calling you on Thanksgiving jus because you were too busy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 10, 2014)

Yea!  it's on again!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Its ok, we all know you have been usy. I refrained from calling you on Thanksgiving jus because you were too busy.




Well, Thanksgiving Day wasn't too bad busy-wise, but I was in a turkey induced coma pretty early on. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2014)

I was being assaulted by my 7 year old Niece.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2014)

Little girls are vicious that way.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2014)

Like snakes, the young ones are the most dangerous.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2014)

Wore my butt out - walking and running all around the neighborhood to the swings or wanting me to jump on the trampoline . . .  ugh!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2015)

Fwi: afk for at least today. icy rain here in Nashville Tennessee. the place is closing very soon.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a quick heads up. I am on track to become a grandfather next week. My daughter lives about 3 hours away, so when the expected bundle of joy arrives I may drop off the boards for a few days. I'll try to give a more timely notice when we get the word, but these things have a way of happening with little warning and I don't expect my wife is going to let me pause for a few posts before we hit the road.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2015)

For your successful exploits to date and the impending return of the idol to the Kobolds you have all advanced to 2nd level. Please update your characters in the RG http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?325805-Pathfinder-mazzoli-s-Kingmaker-RG and post here when you have done so and are ready to continue.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2015)

Yargh, level 2!

Did we ever figure out for sure how many hps we would get at level 2 and up?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2015)

Kaodi said:


> Yargh, level 2!
> 
> Did we ever figure out for sure how many hps we would get at level 2 and up?




Excellent question. You caught me in a generous mood, so let's say roughly 3/4 so 3 on a d4 (does anybody still get d4's in pathfinder?) 4 on a d6, 6 on a d8, 8 on a d10 and 9 on a d12.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 29, 2015)

Done.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 4, 2015)

Done


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 18, 2015)

Done.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2015)

I think we are just waiting for  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] to update to second level and we can continue with the visit to the Sootscales.


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2015)

Glub, sorry. Did up a separate thing for ranger and rogue, trying to decide which suited me more.

I'll get the result updated today.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> Glub, sorry. Did up a separate thing for ranger and rogue, trying to decide which suited me more.
> 
> I'll get the result updated today.




Hey take the time to get it the way you want it. Didn't mean to rush you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2015)

I am not sure if I finished yet or not. I better get my A$$ in gear


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2015)

Agh...I just saw today that Pixie is already a skirmisher ranger

hahahaha

This is awkward. Lets continue with the game while I get this character hammered out.

The premise of the game has changed somewhat since the original, and the concept of the character has subtly changed as well. So I need to rethink this.

Don't let my hemming and hawing delay everyone though.


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2015)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] The "skirmisher" in the "skirmisher ranger" will never come in to play. I need not even have included it, strictly speaking, since only my first three levels are going to be ranger. So if you plan on taking five levels of ranger in the long run you will be the only one of us it has any effect on.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2015)

Hm, only three, eh?

Dangit. Now I'm back on the fence. 

It's not just about class. I'm also re-envisioning Kyria, since the Prince has changed so much. I think I have an idea of how to proceed.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2015)

You have a bit of time. I'm going to be out of touch for the long weekend. Will plan to get a post up on Tuesday.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2015)

Did you figure out what you were going to do, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] ? 

Also, I kind of wonder whether we should start a new rogues' gallery to post our characters in. The last one has a lot of obsolete and trash posts to go through to get to what we actually want.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2015)

SCOTLEY

Are classes from the Advanced Class Guide okay?!

SLAYER

It was right in front of my eyes ALL THIS TIME and I didn't even SEE it until now!

Is that okay?!

Otherwise I'll go with the Fighter (Archer) level.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> SCOTLEY
> 
> Are classes from the Advanced Class Guide okay?!
> 
> ...




Slayer sounds like a good fit to me. Go for it. Sorry, I'm a little behind this week. I will try to get the action moving again this weekend. I'll get a new Rogue's Gallery up too. That's the only thread still lingering from before I took over the GM's slot. Would be nice to have a fresh one.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2015)

Slayer is beyond perfect. I was originally considering a rogue/ranger MC...but Slayer is sort of rogue/ranger mashup in a single class! Without claiming all the ranger goodies, so as to steal thunder!

Now, question two. A bit more sensitive, and I won't be at all put out if your answer is no. It doooooes potentially open cans of worms if suddenly everyone wants to do it. 

Would it be okay if I retconned Kyria a bit, and made her a slayer from level 1? It's what I would have done if there had been slayers when she was created...and if I hadn't been a monstrous doof and overlooked them.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2015)

Go ahead and build her as a slayer from the ground up. If anybody else is feeling they also err'd in their initial build now is your chance to make some adjustments.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2015)

Some of it is just that I originally envisioned Kyria as a bit more sneaky/courtly, a kind of power behind the self-obsessed Prince's throne. Our new Prince is considerably less in need of such guidence, and Kyria's revised backstory supports her being more martial in focus. 

Thanks, Scotley.


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2015)

Should [mention=34958]Deuce Traveller[/mention] not have 9 spells known instead of 5? 3 from 1st level, 4 from Int, and 2 from 2nd level?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2015)

I am going to re-write the druid. I think it can be done a it different.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2015)

Kaodi said:


> Should [mention=34958]Deuce Traveller[/mention] not have 9 spells known instead of 5? 3 from 1st level, 4 from Int, and 2 from 2nd level?




Sounds right. I will work on reviewing everyones update this week. I'm about to post a spiffy new Rogue's Gallery and I will review each current character as it is posted.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2015)

*We have a new RG*

Okay the new RG is up and ready. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ery-Scotley-s-Kingmaker&p=6630086#post6630086


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2015)

Just gave Pixie the once over and she's ready to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2015)

If I disappear for a few days, worry not. I had some stuff stolen including my power cord and charger for my computer.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 9, 2015)

Liam is moved over to the new page


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, the demands of my son's summer activities have been cutting into my gaming time. Will try to get things moving before the week is out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2015)

that's ok, I ain't feeling in top condition lately any way.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2015)

The Updated Pixie, Liam and Kyria all pass muster. Still waiting on Brandeleon DeWar. Hope you are feeling better. I will try to get an IC post up today.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2015)

I keep looking at the character wanting to change it, but I don't know what to change. I may have to just keep him as is.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2015)

I expect you still have a little time before things get down to needing exact stats for dice rolling.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2015)

Still waiting on a character update from DeWar. I wanted to get the action going again, so I have posted in the IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2015)

oops. I was so focused on thieve's game . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2015)

*notebook*

level 3 upgrade . . . . .Lion Shamen half elf druid

gain d8+con hp: 6 hp

BAB from +1 to +2

fort from +3 to +3
ref from +0 to +1
will from +3 to +3

gain trackless step and character feat :  

base spells of 4/2 to 4/2/1

gain 6 skill points:  

Interesting point: He should have an animal companion by now, that of a lion [cat, large],nI think. Unless the page on animal companions under the column of hd means you have to have the character level of 4 to get a 4 hd creature, then is might mean he would have a 3 hd mountain lion 

I do not know/understand

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/animals/cat-great/lion-mountain-tohc
*Starting Statistics*
*Size* Medium; *Speed* 40 ft.; *AC* +1 natural armor; *Attack* bite (1d6), 2 claws (1d4); *Ability Scores* *Str* 13, *Dex* 17, *Con* 13, *Int* 2, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 10; *Special Attacks* rake (1d4); *Special Qualities* low-light vision, scent.

with a level advancement at 7


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> level 3 upgrade . . . . .Lion Shamen half elf druid
> 
> gain d8+con hp: 6 hp
> 
> ...




Sorry, I seem to have missed this. You should in fact be updating to level 2 not 3. Please look at the animal companion notes found here: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/druid/animal-companions#TOC-Cat-Big

You should use the stats for Cat, Big not Cat, Great for an animal companion Lion.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2015)

You wouldn't happen to have an open slot in this game, would you, Scotley?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2015)

I think we could make room for one more. Got a character in mind?


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2015)

Not immediately.  I was expecting the brush-off, to tell you the truth.

If any of the other players have a suggestion, I'll take it under advisement.  Otherwise, I'm wondering whether:

1.  a Wayang Rogue,
2.  a Wyvaran Ranger,
or, 
3.  a Half-Elf Fighter
would be best?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 8, 2015)

Wyvaran might be a recipe for conflict with my character. She has already shown acute racism and prejudice when dealing with local kobolds. Wayang might incur a bit of xenophobia, but without having had any experience, especially negative experience, with them, she could probably get over it to some extent.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2015)

Awww, I was so hoping to be a flying kobold!  Oh, well, wayang will do, I guess.  A rogue, or maybe a ranger after alll?  Here's a picture:


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2015)

Kyria is already pretty roguey, and Pixie is a ranger...

We might find a niche for you somewhere in there though. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2015)

I dunno, I'm flexible, what do you need, if anything?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2015)

We have an arcanist, a divine caster, a ranger, a slayer and a cavalier. So the traditional big four are pretty well covered. A supporting class or another warrior type would be a good fit. Certainly a rogue or ranger plays to the Wayang's strengths, but the bard variant looks pretty cool: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/other-races/uncommon-races/arg-wayang/shadow-puppeteer-bard-wayang

An alchemist or investigator might also be a good fit for a Wayang.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2015)

Hmmm, a Wayang Bard Shadow Puppeteer does have some appeal.  It's almost a cross between a bard and an illusionist -- two of my favorites -- with the added bonuses of being able to provide more healing if needed and being a fairly decent melee combatant in a pinch.

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/other-races/uncommon-races/arg-wayang/shadow-puppeteer-bard-wayang


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2015)

I thought that might appeal. And you can never have too much healing capacity in one of my games.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2015)

FYI: I am having really sucky connectivity and I have lost several attempts at updating my character. Also, I will bee internet starved for the next 2 days so nothing working at for me!


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2015)

I've had the usual stellar connectivity, but I just haven't gotten the character done, sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2015)

I have been pulled away from getting the druid to level 3 by the needs of my brother's move. I was doing electrical work there. I am now finlly upgrading to level 3.

Question one:
may I rewrite to Elementalurgist?
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...publishing---druid-archetypes/elementalurgist
[sblock]
Whereas some druids focus on the beasts of the world and others focus on the rejuvenating aspects of the environment the elementalurgist focuses on the very building blocks that allow for nature's grandeur: the elements. The elementalurgist is a master at calling forth both the essence and the primal forces of creation. .[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2015)

Wait, 3? I thought we just hit 2. Do you mean 2, or did I miss something very important?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2015)

Uh . . . . . I could be mistaken. I have been really messed up from pain for the last three months.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Uh . . . . . I could be mistaken. I have been really messed up from pain for the last three months.




Yeah, nice try DeWar, but the characters are only advancing to level 2. I may be getting old, but you are going to have to be slicker than that to get an extra level out of me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2015)

Well. fine. harumph.

but what about my question?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been pulled away from getting the druid to level 3 by the needs of my brother's move. I was doing electrical work there. I am now finlly upgrading to level 3.
> 
> Question one:
> may I rewrite to Elementalurgist?
> ...




After a careful reading, I'm going to have to say no this one. It is not from a Paizo source, and while that isn't a deal breaker alone it doesn't help. The powers provided to you aren't all that strong relative to the ones they replace, but the ally powers which you would be able to share with all your allies several times a day, enough for pretty much every fight in a normal adventuring day, are overpowered. The details are not as clear as I would like, but the implication is that everybody would be doing a lot of extra elemental damage as well as special properties. I do like the cool visuals that go along with it, but I just don't think the power level is right.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2015)

ah. ok


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2015)

I chose that one because I was wanting to play the elementalist twist on the druid.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2015)

Had I asked about joining this game?  If so, did you give an aswer?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2015)

Leif said:


> Had I asked about joining this game?  If so, did you give an aswer?




I had given an official okie dokie. Read back up, we had even discussed a possible character.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2015)

*Wayang Bard Shadow Puppeteer -- Ebon Penumbraid*

Ah, yes!  It's all coming back to me now.  What is the Point Buy for char gen? and do I need to know anything special?  I gather we just advanced to 2nd Level, so that'll give me a little bit of 'cheese' to play with, right?

I bought his abilities with 20 points

[sblock=my character stuff]Hmmm, a Wayang Bard Shadow Puppeteer does have some appeal.  It's almost a cross between a bard and an illusionist -- two of my favorites -- with the added bonuses of being able to provide more healing if needed and being a fairly decent melee combatant in a pinch.

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/other-races/uncommon-races/arg-wayang/shadow-puppeteer-bard-wayang

20-point buy:
16 Cha
14 Dex +2 racial =16
13 Wis -2 racial =11
12 Int +2 racial =14
10 Str
10 Con

Final Abilities"
S 10
D 16 +3
C 10
I 14 +2  (Wayang, Common, Abyssal, Infernal)
W 11
C 16 +3

HP: 8+8 =16 (see next post for roll)

For his feat I'm torn between Weapon Finesse and that Wayang Feat that let's him hide more easily.  He should probably try to stay out of combat, but that doesn't seem very likely since his player has a death wish.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2015)

Wayang (Ebon Penumbraid) hp for 2nd level:
[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2015)

ok, I think Brondelleon has been updated to my liking. Holyman had this character in the beginning and I could not find what made me happy untill now. Thank you for finding it.  His sheet is here


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, I think Brondelleon has been updated to my liking. Holyman had this character in the beginning and I could not find what made me happy untill now. Thank you for finding it.  His sheet is here




Looks good. You might want to update equipment to get rid of the armor and shield you no longer use.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2015)

Leif said:


> Ah, yes!  It's all coming back to me now.  What is the Point Buy for char gen? and do I need to know anything special?  I gather we just advanced to 2nd Level, so that'll give me a little bit of 'cheese' to play with, right?
> 
> I bought his abilities with 20 points
> 
> ...




Looks like a good start.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2015)

OOps, forgot that. done


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey gang, sorry for the long delay, between a round of fall illnesses running through the family and an annual audit by the state at work I've been overwhelmed, but I see the light at the end of the tunnel. Gonna try hard to get a post up tomorrow. Only think I hate about fall is that my kid goes back to school gets a cold and gives it to my wife and I. Then he gets a sinus infection and she gets bronchitis. Virtually the same thing has happened three years running. Anyway, everyone is on the mend and the state is happy with the work we are doing, so all is well for another year.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2015)

No worries, I've been struggling to keep up too, so I don't mind a little extra time.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2015)

Yay, Scotley!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2015)

We seem to have lost our way. What's everyone's availability like the next couple of weeks? Should I try to get things moving or should we take a little hiatus until after the holidays?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2015)

i am still around. I now get internet at home.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2015)

My availability is about the same.  My in-laws just live in Lake City, AR, about 15 miles away in the other County Seat of Craighead County, and my wife has insisted that the family gathering for X-mas take place at our house this year, so I should only have a couple of hours here and there when I can't post.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm back now. Had a rough couple of weeks there, but I'm finally getting some sleep in, and the major travel is taken care of until spring so...yay!


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2015)

Hope you slept well, and enjoyed your travels.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 22, 2015)

I am getting back into the swing of things now too. We're losing some people at work so I've had to do a lot of learning to pick up their roles. Things have settled a bit so I can start posting again.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2015)

Excellent news. I expect only brief delays in posting on the Eve's and the Holidays. Otherwise I should be able to post normally.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 23, 2015)

I am a hermit who is always available. I was starting to wonder if all of my games were about to die simultaneously.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2015)

Kaodi said:


> I am a hermit who is always available. I was starting to wonder if all of my games were about to die simultaneously.



sounds like me.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> sounds like me.




At first, DeWar, I thought it was you.  Then a double take revealed Kaodi's authorship.  Imagine my surprise! 

Truthfully, I'm on the verge of hermithood also, well, except for my wife and family.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2015)

Depending on the interweb access time, I will most likely be AFK, much to my surprise as of 5 pm central time.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas all. I will try to get things moving again after the holiday.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2015)

Yay!  I'll dream of sugar plums until then!


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you have anything for us,  [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]?


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2016)

Got lots of hopes and intentions.  Do they count?


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2016)

I will have to check with my accountant.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2016)

Time to get this game moving again? I had a pretty crazy January, but things are looking much better now time wise, so I am ready if the players are.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2016)

It's still January, but I'm ready if you are.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2016)

Leif said:


> It's still January, but I'm ready if you are.




You need to finish your character then I believe...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2016)

I am ready!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2016)

Scotley said:


> You need to finish your character then I believe...




What???  You mean he's not done yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2016)

Leif said:


> What???  You mean he's not done yet?



is that like like not being dead yet?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU0d8kpybVg
[bring out your dead bring out your dead!] 
[I'm not dead yet!]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2016)

The character creation guidelines can be found in the second post of the RG. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313890-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-RG

The active characters are Leif's Half-Orc ranger, Mowgli's Half-Elf Bard archeologist, Lou's Half-Elf Magus and Rhun's Human Cleric. We lost J. Alexander's Ifrit sorcerer and M. Liebrock's Halfling Oracle. Mowgli's bard can do most of the required rogueish bits and healing's pretty well covered with cleric and bard. I believe I was limiting to core races, but a bit more flexible on classes. One of the new Occult classes might be useful in this adventure. 

Nothing to see here move along....


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2016)

*raises hand*

No me?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> No me?




D'oh wrong thread. That post was for the Carrion Crown game. Sorry.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2016)

Shayuri said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> No me?



Shayuri, was this a plea to join the game?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2016)

More like i thought i was already in it...am i confused?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope, you are in this game, just repeat after me:
I see nothing, I hear nothing, I know Nuthink!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2016)

I just got two games crossed up. You are indeed in this one. DeWar was in the process of joining the other one.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 1, 2016)

Fun times. 

Anyway... Character Creation is 20 pt buy, though for some reason I think Prince Liam was originally made with 25 pt buy. I do not know if subsequent versions of him changed that back. But everyone else is definitely 20. HP is max at first level, max -2 at subsequent levels I think. Standard number of skills, feats, and traits. I think at this point pretty much anything in the PRD is fair game for options, though I would suggest perhaps making an exception of Occult Adventures (and of course Mythic Adventures), because it is a bit of a different flavour from what has gone on before. I open the floor to alternative opinions however.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 11, 2016)

[mention=48762]LeeeEEEeeeif[/mention]! This is the ghooost of gaaaming fuuuture...


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2016)

Kaodi said:


> [mention=48762]LeeeEEEeeeif[/mention]! This is the ghooost of gaaaming fuuuture...




You Ranggg?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2016)

Leif said:


> You Ranggg?




The Rogues Gallery is here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?455367-Rogues-Gallery-Scotley-s-Kingmaker

If you want to play get a character built. I'd like to get the game moving again. The other players are getting restless.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2016)

for Leif:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPMKlEwrIs8

You know, My last CO really looked so much like lurch, we called him Col. Lurch - when he was not around. He was way too good of a CO to insult him, to be honest.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2016)

That clip proves what an ass John Aston is.  (I'm glad it wasn't hereditary, for Sean's sake!)

Munsters Forever!


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2016)

Someone fetch me the sacrificial dagger. You know - the wavy one.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2016)

I just haven't been able to remember to work on my character for this game.  I don't even reember now what it was I was thinking of playing.  If I haven't already been replaced yet, maybe someone could give me a hint?

Ok, found some notes I wrote to myself in the RG.  Looks like either a Sorcerer 2 or a Rogue 1 / Sorcerer 1.   What's the point-buy?  Any other char gen info that I should know about?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2016)

Leif said:


> I just haven't been able to remember to work on my character for this game.  I don't even reember now what it was I was thinking of playing.  If I haven't already been replaced yet, maybe someone could give me a hint?
> 
> Ok, found some notes I wrote to myself in the RG.  Looks like either a Sorcerer 2 or a Rogue 1 / Sorcerer 1.   What's the point-buy?  Any other char gen info that I should know about?




Character Creation is 20 pt buy, HP is max at first level, max -2 at subsequent levels I think. Standard number of skills, feats, and traits. The other characters are pretty much core, so I prefer you not taking anything too exotic. I'd really like to get going again soon.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2016)

I wrote it just a few posts up, #165.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks, Kaodi and Scotley.  Sorry, Kaodi, I missed your previous post or more likely just forgot about it.

I've been editing my previously-made RG post.  He's almost ready.  I'll assume standard gold for 2nd level, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2016)

yesterday was a bad hair day so it is only fitting to have a bad joke day today:

What is the name of someone who wanders and gets lost often?









Romanoff


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2016)

Leif said:


> Thanks, Kaodi and Scotley.  Sorry, Kaodi, I missed your previous post or more likely just forgot about it.
> 
> I've been editing my previously-made RG post.  He's almost ready.  I'll assume standard gold for 2nd level, too.




Standard 2nd level gold (1000 gp) will be fine.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope to have Brensen the Human Rogue finished by tomorrow night.  I'm mainly just completing his equipment and goodies now.  I also need saves, and traits if we get them.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2016)

This is a really cool video about lots of the parallels, hat tips, and symbology of "The force Awakens" and all the Star Wars movies in general [MAJOR spoiler alert if there is anyone who hasn't seen it yet]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgl...JSER69Tpa_VdTwXsH4Uqix5N6edfg7Gi9SgBp7J7kPShw


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2016)

Pick two traits. I guess you can have another if you take a drawback. You do of course get saves.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm happy with 2 traits.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2016)

Actually I haven't finished Brensen yet.  I forgot I was making him for a long time, and since then I've just been slacking.  Sorry.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2016)

Hehe, well the whole game hit a slow patch, so it's not too late.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2016)

Looks like all I've got left to do is buy gear.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2016)

Brensen the Human Rogue is ready to adventure.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2016)

Okay gang. We've lost a lot of progress. I have all the maps and such, so I can continue, but I cannot restore the lost posts. I am willing to continue if there is real interest. We had stalled before the database crash.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2016)

I am willing to keep going, but what do you plan on doing, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2016)

We were being skulky, prepping to attack the bandit fort as I recall. And a bit intimidated by how many of them there were.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2016)

Can I just join the group now without being discovered?  Do I even still have a character?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2016)

check the gallery, Leif


----------

